# Girl Blames Vaping For Chlamydia



## fbb1964 (2/3/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-02-26_girl-blames-vaping-for-chlamydia.html

*Girl Blames Vaping For Chlamydia*
Posted 26th February 2021 by Dave Cross





In a whine driven “Put a Finger Down” video, TikTok user @germanshepardfanaccount put her finger down on vaping being the cause of her medical issue. Stating that vaping had given her chlamydia in her lungs, her two videos clocked up over two million hits each. The critical response resulted in her making the account private.
“_Put a Finger Down_” began as a game and blossomed into an action when telling a story on TikTok(1), a platform popular with teens, where people hold up a hand and put down a finger when they say something that they’ve done or has happened to them.

"_So, put a finger down if, um, in October you got super, super sick with pneumonia and you tried to tell everybody in your family that you felt like it was something more than that, um, you tried to tell the doctors and the hospitals that it was something more than that you suffered with a fever for almost 13 days. Nobody believed you, they just kept testing you for COVID, testing you for antibodies, testing you for hepatitis, literally anything; everything was negative. Finally, it comes back that you have chlamydia in your lungs from vaping and smoking a bad cart_."

Despite comments telling her that her misfortune was all down to using illegal THC pods and not vaping, she responded: “_False! My condition worsened because I was smoking nicotine and recovery was prolonged due to my lungs being compromised from vaping. It was salt nic vape, they’re called Cali Air LMAO. The bacteria in my lungs came directly from the cart._”

*What is lung chlamydia?*
The official name is _chlamydia pneumoniae_. It is a bacterium that causes infections in the nasal cavity, mouth, throat and lungs. It attacks the cells lining the respiratory passageway. While most have mild or no symptoms, some people experience a pneumonia-like attack.

*Can you catch chlamydia pneumoniae from vaping?*
No.

According to the Centres for Disease Control (CDC), “_people spread C. pneumoniae by coughing or sneezing, which creates small respiratory droplets that contain the bacteria. Other people then breathe in the bacteria. People can also get sick if they touch something with droplets from a sick person on it and then touch their mouth or nose_.

“_It is common for the bacteria to spread between people who live together. C. pneumoniae infections usually have long incubation periods (the time between breathing in the bacteria and developing symptoms). Symptoms usually begin 3 to 4 weeks after exposure_.”

The CDC says the people most at risk are those who live or work in crowded settings where outbreaks most commonly occur, primarily schools – like the one @germanshepardfanaccount goes to.

*References:*

TikTok - https://www.tiktok.com/
Chlamydia pneumoniae Infection - https://www.cdc.gov/pneumonia/atypical/cpneumoniae/about/causes.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (2/3/21)

Her one brain cell told her she has Chlamydia. Makes sense.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (2/3/21)

In the interest of science, I want to see how she is vaping! Only for science, science is the key word here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## DavyH (2/3/21)

Just to be on the safe side, never vape koala e-juice.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## CJB85 (2/3/21)

Put a finger down if you ever shared a cigarette with school friends...
Put another finger down if you think she caught the Chlamydia from a friend who shared her vape pod with her...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (2/3/21)

I will put my finger down ... shared ... at my school yard it was like a joint. Take 2 puffs and pass on. I remember poor little Johnny, he used to have to grow his finger nails long so he could grip the last bit and not burn his fingers. 

Sorry, my bad I should have mentioned in those days we had fags like Players that had no filter, no added chemicals or flavours, ... just pure tobacco smoking pleasure.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DavyH (2/3/21)

Munro31 said:


> In the interest of science, I want to see how she is vaping! Only for science, science is the key word here



I think the video is called Two Girls, One Vape...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (2/3/21)

DavyH said:


> I think the video is called Two Girls, One Vape...


No, I think this one is "A Vape Does Two" was a French movie

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (2/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

STOP PRESS...... Get rid of all your vape gear! Got an ingrowing toenail, in all the time before vaping i never once had one so the obvious conclusion is:

Vaping gives you ingrowing toenails!!!! It's a 100% fact based on experience!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Munro31 (2/3/21)

Timwis said:


> STOP PRESS...... Get rid of all your vape gear! Got an ingrowing toenail, in all the time before vaping i never once had one so the obvious conclusion is:
> 
> Vaping gives you ingrowing toenails!!!! It's a 100% fact based on experience!


Best cure for toenail growing the wrong way? Do a study on vaping

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (2/3/21)

Timwis said:


> STOP PRESS...... Get rid of all your vape gear! Got an ingrowing toenail, in all the time before vaping i never once had one so the obvious conclusion is:
> 
> Vaping gives you ingrowing toenails!!!! It's a 100% fact based on experience!


For all you with high end and/or stabwood devices i will PM you my address, it's too late for me but save yourselves!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/3/21)

She's probably one of Frank Zappers offspring (_Video included for <50's edification_)

EDIT: On second thoughts ... I removed the You tube video ... Do a search for his name and the disease, to listen to the song

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DavyH (2/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> She's probably one of Frank Zappers offspring (_Video included for <50's edification_)



Joe’s Garage was such an integral part of my youth...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/3/21)

DavyH said:


> Joe’s Garage was such an integral part of my youth...



All the Wits Engineering students used to smoke copious quantities of weed and listen to his music after lectures on Fridays

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (2/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> All the Wits Engineering students used to smoke copious quantities of weed and listen to his music after lectures on Fridays


How could you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/3/21)

Munro31 said:


> How could you



It's easy enough ... when you're next in JHB I'll show you


----------



## Munro31 (2/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> It's easy enough ... when you're next in JHB I'll show you


I'm sure I can teach you a thing or two as well!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/3/21)

Munro31 said:


> In the interest of science, I want to see how she is vaping! Only for science, science is the key word here



Pics or it never happened comes to mind

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (2/3/21)

incredible_hullk said:


> Pics or it never happened comes to mind


This isn't Merica!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

